# How to get an Apostille in Porto



## Andreanicole645 (Sep 29, 2021)

I had an appointment with SEF today and they wouldn’t accept my FBI criminal record (USA) because it doesn’t have an apostille. They told me I needed to go to the u.s embassy but I already spoke with them when getting my fingerprints and they said they do not do any apostilles.
Does anyone know where I can get it? I’ve tried looking it up but a bunch of sites that I’m pretty sure are scams keep coming up


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Typically you need to get an apostille in the country that issued the documents that require an apostille. So it would need to be a US organisation, the embassy wasn´t able to tell you? 

For my personal experience in Hong Kong the only entity to provide the Apostille on Hong Kong issued documents is the HK high court. I had to do this for my wife´s HK drivers license (the one document I forgot to get an apostille for before we went to Portugal) so she could exchange it for a Portuguese drivers license. Steps I had to take: send drivers license to a friend in HK, he had to get the drivers license notarised with a local HK notary office and subsequently the notarised drivers license was submitted to the HK high court to get the apostille. Took a couple of days all in all and they send the lot back to Portugal.


----------

